# Bringing A Hawthorne Back To Life :-)



## azbug-i (Feb 23, 2016)

I picked this up from a nice guy and have been scrubbing away! I added the seat, I had it at home! I got it without those wheels, got the original wheels luckily.

Here are some before pics

























OG wheels


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 23, 2016)

Day 1 of scrubbing












Next day


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 23, 2016)

wheels


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 23, 2016)

That has all the wear in the right places. Impossible to duplicate! I love it!!


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 23, 2016)

I agree joe!  Perfect aging/patina. It was awesome to get the rust off and get some of the paint vibrant again


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 23, 2016)

very cool, and blue!
Are the spoke nipples 4-flat with a shoulder on 'em?


----------



## Orlan123 (Feb 23, 2016)

Very nice.  I just acquired one very similar to yours.  I'm eager to see your progress.

Orlando


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 23, 2016)

Looking great Amanda, your going to make me regret selling that one.


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 23, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> very cool, and blue!
> Are the spoke nipples 4-flat with a shoulder on 'em?




Scott ill have to look. Sounds right though 

Its missing a handful of spokes unfortunately so when i have the shop replace them ill have to deal with not matching spokes and nipples bit ill live.

I guess i could post in the wtb


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks guys. Definitely more to come with progress and better pics in better lighting too


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 23, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> Scott ill have to look. Sounds right though
> 
> Its missing a handful of spokes unfortunately so when i have the shop replace them ill have to deal with not matching spokes and nipples bit ill live.
> 
> I guess i could post in the wtb





shop?? DIY! 
I have some nipples and maybe some spokes: they aren't Torrington.
Let me know how many you need and I'll check.


----------



## Orlan123 (Feb 23, 2016)

What year model is this Hawthorne?


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 23, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> shop?? DIY!
> I have some nipples and maybe some spokes: they aren't Torrington.
> Let me know how many you need and I'll check.




I do almost everything myself but truing wheels takes me FOREVER and i have no spokes handy so i figured it was best to have my friend tim do it at the shop next to my house. If you have spokes  i would certainly go ahead and do it myself. Ive built all my bmx wheel sets myself. Even tensioned and trued a couple. 

Its the front wheel and its missing like 6 spokes. I believe the rear has them all. I dont mind not having torrington spokes. The shop will use dts anyway.


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 23, 2016)

Its a 1937 orlando. Look forward to seeing yours! Be sure to tell me where i can see pics


----------



## Orlan123 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'll try to start a thread over the next few days.  Yours is looking great.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 23, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> I dont mind not having torrington spokes.




What I meant was the spokes that are in these wheels originally are not Torrington


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 23, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> What I meant was the spokes that are in these wheels originally are not Torrington



Oh ok
I honestly know very little about wheels past rims and hubs. And even then know little.
Im still not picky about the spokes


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 23, 2016)

Orlan123 said:


> I'll try to start a thread over the next few days.  Yours is looking great.



Awesome Orlando let us know and thanks on mine. Its been a cool affordable project. Havent had one of those in a bit


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 23, 2016)

I just realized. Should this have gone in the project rides section


----------



## sleepy (Feb 24, 2016)

That is turning out perfect...beautiful patina!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice work Amanda, I like that frame style.


----------



## nightrider (Feb 24, 2016)

I might be able to come up with a few spokes for ya if rustjunkie doesn't have em. Send me a pm when you hear back from him. One of my favorite frames, i'd be happy to help get it rollin again.
Johnny


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks everybody !

and thanks johnny i think scott has me taken care of but ill buzz you if i need more spokes


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 2, 2016)

Mocked up. Still needs some work


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2016)

Spokes headed your way today


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Mar 4, 2016)

That looks awesome Amanda great work...........


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks chad! Havent been able to break the stem loose to lower the bars yet. It turned out killer. About 15 hours of scrubbing and cleaning haha not bad


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 4, 2016)

Looks great.  I love dark blue and brick red tires!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 4, 2016)

Someone must've really tightened that bolt. Bars with that type of center can be hard to keep from slipping and the long bars make it even harder. But it should loosen, probably why I've seen so many stems with mashed bolts from over tightening to hold the bars still.
Great job on the clean up. Looks much better.


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah this week ill try some bolt blaster on it and just try to get it out and replace the bolt too.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 15, 2016)

that is beautiful. you did a fantastic job preserving that beauty.


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks! ! I prefer quite a bit of patina or i probably could have gotten it even nicer


----------



## larock65 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks great Amanda!


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks will


----------

